# Hair loss around eye



## ratsitter03 (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

I'm new here, and I need some help. I am rat sitting for a friend that is gone for the summer and won't be back until August. I am currently taking care of her two male rats, I know for a fact that both rats have had respiratory infections in the past but that has been fixed with anti biotic. I have been watching the rats for about 2 weeks and have notice that one of them is losing hair around the one of its eyes. There are no pink or red tears coming out and I haven't noticed any over grooming. 

Some info is there food is Nutriphase mixed with Mazuri pellets. I also supplement with the same fruit and veggies that i feed my Guinea pigs (Kale, Broccoli, carrots, apple, strawberries, beet root and sometimes timothy grass hay.) and I give them cheerios as treats during handling. I also give them soy beans to supplement protein. They get about 30-45 minutes of lap time and 15-20 of floor time. Their cage is 2'x3' and I use Care Fresh for bedding and I change the bedding about once week. 

Is there something that could be causing the hair loss. I want to avoid the vet as I am on a set budget. Other than the hair loss the rat seems healthy. 

thanks in advance.


----------

